# Jib Crane for chuck



## fdew (Mar 14, 2009)

My disability is lifting. The thought of removing or replacing the chuck on my lathe was daunting. If that sounds familiar, read on. 

I built a simple plywood Jib Crane, a rope goes around the chuck. The other end goes to an old boat trailer hoist under the bench.

BTW The key is in the chuck to help keep the rope from sliding off.


----------



## Hal (Mar 14, 2009)

I like that idea. 
Very clever.
Work Smart......use your head not you back ... to do the lifting.
Nice tip on keeping the rope from slipping off.

Hal


----------



## itowbig (Mar 15, 2009)

brains over brawn very nice . save the back and other parts.
i too have to be careful not to strain the back once im down i dont get up for a long while.
very clever way of doing it. good reminder for all of us to be careful about lifting stuff


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep it sounds familiar, my lifting restriction right now is 30 lbs and most likely will be set at 50 lbs for the rest of my life. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## kvom (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice idea. I'd think about replacing that hook eye in the rear with something a bit more secure. If it were to pull out suddenly the chuck could drop a bit, possibly hitting the lathe.


----------



## shred (Mar 15, 2009)

I've seen a few that clamp on something with the chuck jaws, but not the rope-around-the-key method before. That's a pretty neat setup, though I'd probably want to use nylon rope-- it's a bit too humid here for the natural stuff to hold up.


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 15, 2009)

Good idea, What about using a block and tackle to further reduce the strain?


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 15, 2009)

Great idea Frank,
I have a 75 pound indexing head for my mill that I avoid using because I have to get someone to help me mount and unmount it. The last couple of engine designs that I have done that use gears I have designed so the gears had teeth spaced so the number of teeth could divide into 360 degrees evenly. That way I could cut them with a spindex that I could easily mount by myself. 

I don't have a convenient wall stud, so I just made a trip to the shed and found enough 2X2 angle iron, a chunk of alum extrusion and some old door hinges to make a mount up that will bolt on the end of the Bridgeport table. Checked Harbour Freight website and found a couple of small hand winches, one $24 and one $34, that look like they would work and they only weight 8 pounds. I should be able to make the whole thing up weighing under 25 pounds, and that I can lift to bolt on the table. Besides, I can break it down by pulling the pins on the door hinges, both ofr storage and to make it lighter to mount. My quarterly trip to HF is about due, so I will look at the winches then.

I think it will work.
Thanks for sparking the ideas.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## fdew (Mar 15, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Good idea, What about using a block and tackle to further reduce the strain?



I have it connected through two pulleys under the bench to a old boat trailer winch so there is no strain at all. Originally I was going to run it under the bench and up to the powered carriage. It would probably work but I just couldn't bring my self to do it.

Gail, thanks for the ideas for the bridgeport. I have been thinking about the vice and turntable. Right now when I don't need it I just slide it to one end of the table but it would be good to make it go away. I have heard of people arranging a fixed post from the ceiling.

Crank the table all the way up and all the way to one end, tighten the vice on the fixed post and move the table away, leaving it there! I haven' tried anything like that yet.

Frank


----------



## putputman (Mar 15, 2009)

Frank, check my post: Re: Organization secrets & ideas 
« Reply #27 on: February 22, 2009, 01:03:01 PM »
It is an easy handy hanger that mounts on the Bridgeport and is never in the way. I use it frequently when I remove the vise & use the small rotary table.

I have prints available if you would want them.


----------



## fdew (Mar 15, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Frank, check my post: Re: Organization secrets & ideas
> « Reply #27 on: February 22, 2009, 01:03:01 PM »
> It is an easy handy hanger that mounts on the Bridgeport and is never in the way. I use it frequently when I remove the vise & use the small rotary table.
> 
> I have prints available if you would want them.



You just inspired me, I looked over my shop and by chance, with my table to one end I can put the vice right under a I beam. Now all I need to do is make your L bracket, find a Trolley (or make one) and a piece of cable and I am done.

Frank


----------



## modelbuff (Mar 15, 2009)

To eliminate the possiblity of the rope slipping off of the chuck , take a piece of steel rod stock 1/2" or better and bend a hanger that can be chucked up in the chuck and bent so that the other end is over the center of gravity on the chuck for a level pickup. Makes for easy lineup for attachment also.


----------

